# FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU my back!



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

was riding today, having serious issues switching back from nose to heel turns. Finally realized I barely have my knees bent. When I bent my knees and really got into it, everything was fine...but I realized why I was being so lazy about riding.

My back its killing me. Many years ago I hit a jump skiing and cleared the landing. Was going VERY fast and the jump was dug out. Took everything I could to keep control and, I even landed it. Unfortunately I came down so hard, I smashed 3 of my lower vertebrae. If I was my truck it hurts after, golfing, hurts after.. sometimes I wrench it and it hurts for a few days. Yesterday I was in the attic and twisted weird to get up there. 

I really dont believe in docs too much, friend of a family had a similar issue, went and had surgery now his back is all messed up. 

I've heard there are exercises to help those muscles and was wondering if anyone else has this issue and has some exercises for me. I have a little bit of a gut but nothing major. Maybe it would help to do situps?

Thanks


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also have a bad back. I do deliveries and we figured out I roughly lift 50 tons a week. SO I feel your pain. I see a chiropractor and this is a huge relief. I messed up L3 & L4 a while back. 
If you haven't you might want to give this a try.

I also, not religiously but have been committed to stomach exercises and back stretching. 200 stomach exercises in the morning before work. Sounds like a lot but it's only 20 minutes with breakfast and coffee. I use an exercise ball to do sit-ups. I combine this with leg lifts. 25 sit ups break, 25 leg lifts, break and repeat.
I have also done 100 leg raises during lunch, again it only takes a few minutes. 4 Sets of 25, this really helped me to strengthen my core muscles and supporting muscles in my back.

I still lay on ice packs every now an then to keep the swelling down on bad days.

Hope this helps and take care of that back, been there


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

How badly did you smash those vertebrae?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

How's your hamstring flexibility? If it's poor than they'll put strain on your lower back and it'll feel painful and stiff. Try spending a good 20 min stretching your lower body. Yoga helps too.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Go see a physical therapist specialized in Low back pain... If you have a herniation of some sort or lingering neurological symptoms seeing a chiropractor to crack "adjustt" your back can cause further damage. I never manipulate "crack" my patients low back. There are other manual techniques available that produce better outcomes.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't see a doctor or anyone qualified to deal with chronic injuries this severe. You did the right thing in coming to a snowboardingforum for advice, we know all sorts of stuff that we say will fix you right up.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Whatever you do, don't see a doctor or anyone qualified to deal with chronic injuries this severe. You did the right thing in coming to a snowboardingforum for advice, we know all sorts of stuff that we say will fix you right up.


:laugh:

Nothing like a good chuckle to start the day!


----------

